# short people for short horses?



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

I am 5'1.I prefer short horses around 15.2 or shorter.I havent really been on many ponies but when i see ads for 14h horses and above they say suitable for small adult or chid.Do you think i would be short enough?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My wife & daughter are both 5'2", and they ride our 13 hand mustang without looking odd or stressing him.










At 5'8" and 175, I've got a 14.3 Appy who has carried me fine, and once had a 14.2 Arabian mare - about 775 lbs - who would have carried me all day without blinking an eye.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know what it is with the height thing lately. I'm 5'4", and on the curvy side. I have ridden everything from 13hh-18hh, super narrow ottb's to drafts.

I feel you have to be much more balanced on a narrow horse because they notice. Think the difference between balancing on the narrow end of a 2x6 vs a 4x4 beam(think, short and stocky). It would take a lot to get that 4x4 to flip over, but very little to put the 2x6 off balance.

the ponies have packed me over 100's of miles with no sores or complaints.

The only time height really matters is leg length. My BO rides her 14hh paso, and she has a 36" inseam. it looks pretty funny, and makes leg aids really difficult.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm 5'9" and my horse is 14.3hh. I may look silly, but we fare just fine.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's less of a mutual (between you and the horse) height issue as it is other factors, such as weight (of both parties) and the ability of the rider.
Assuming you are a solid rider, and not heinously overweight, I don't see there being a problem with you riding a 14hh horse.

I'm 5'5", 130 have never had an issue, even something as short as 12hh, provided they are of a stockier build.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

at 6ft 265 i regularly ride a 14hh paso..... I occasionally get odd looks and comments at trials and on the road, but Im not riding to impress anyone else.

Jim


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm 5'2" with short legs and used to lease a 16.2-ish horse. I looked and felt awkward on him. I never felt like I was able to get my leg on him effectively and in photos it looked like my stirrups were set for jumping even though they were at dressage length for me  

I now have a 15hh horse and am much happier on him, both aesthetically and functionally!

Big, tall warmbloods are very popular for dressage, but I specifically went looking for something smaller. Shortly after I got him, one of my friends went to a dressage clinic where the clinician mentioned that for most riders (female, not especially tall) they would actually be better matched to a 15.2 or shorter horse than the taller horses that are so popular.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I am 6 foot tall and used to ride 16 hands to 16.2 horses, my new mare I own is 15 hands flat, and I thought it would be weird at first, but I love it, and shes easier for me to mount


----------



## gymangel812 (Aug 3, 2014)

i'm 5'2" and leased a 13hh petite pony with no problems.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm 5'8 and I never felt odd on my 14.2 mustang. At my age, I prefer a shorter horse. I think it's mostly the shorter step up into the stirrup


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you could get away with anything about 12 hands and above, depending on the horse's individual build. I am 5'5 and about 135 (long legs) and I rode a 13.1 Shetland QH cross a couple of years ago. He was built like a little mini Quarter Horse tank and we got along just fine, working cattle for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm 5'9 and used to ride the kid's Welsh at 12hh. Felt gangly but he easily carried my weight. When shopping with a newbie of 5' she was looking at all the 16+hh but quarter horses. I reminded her than when trail riding that mother nature sometimes beckons and she needs to consider how she'd get back on. Point made. We found a lovely little mare at 14.1, perfect fit.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I am 5'3" and my Morgan is about 14.2. Feels like a perfect size to me! I definitely prefer a shorter horse. My legs are really short and I have a much harder time riding well on a taller horse, especially if it's wide or stocky.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I will never understand people who prefer tall horses, they make me feel really clumsy for some reason. Now my 14hh nothing quarter/arab cross... we can just boogie! (I'm about 5'3")


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My main horse now, the one in my avatar, is 16.2. If he wasn't such an awesome horse, I would find him a new home simply because his size just make him so unhandy and so difficult to handle. Give me something that is 14.2 any day.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

smrobs said:


> My main horse now, the one in my avatar, is 16.2. If he wasn't such an awesome horse, I would find him a new home simply because his size just make him so unhandy and so difficult to handle. Give me something that is 14.2 any day.


I agree give me something about 14.2-15, and I'm good. I see field trial guys constantly looking for 16.2 and bigger horses, and would be happiest at 17.2. But field trailing is as much about presentation as it is about the dog, and a big horse does look good when it all comes together.

Jim


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm 5'4 and my horse is a 14'3 Morgan. I think we fit well together. I attached a picture of me on my Morgan as well as a picture of me on friend's horse; a 18 hand Hanno just for comparison sake. I felt like a little kid on a high-chair!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> I agree give me something about 14.2-15, and I'm good. I see field trial guys constantly looking for 16.2 and bigger horses, and would be happiest at 17.2. But field trailing is as much about presentation as it is about the dog, and a big horse does look good when it all comes together.
> 
> Jim


Personally, I see a tiny person on a giant horse as equally mismatched as a tall rider on a short horse. That just happens to be the trend nowadays. I don't think a big horse with an itty bitty rider looks desirable at all, but there's nothin wrong with it. 

I am 5'3 (same height as when I bought my horse) and I was only considering something between 14.2 and 16hh. I didn't want a tall horse, but I didn't want anything shorter in case I grew a couple more inches. Unless the pony has a very slight build you will look and feel absolutely fine on a 14hh horse. Assuming you're of average weight and build you won't run into any problems being too heavy for the horse until well under the 13hh range. You're a small person, so there's nothing wrong with looking at small horses/ponies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Personally, I see a tiny person on a giant horse as equally mismatched as a tall rider on a short horse. That just happens to be the trend nowadays. I don't think a big horse with an itty bitty rider looks desirable at all, but there's nothin wrong with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will admit most of us who field trial are far from itty bitty, we could benefit from a missed meal

Jim


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

jimmyp said:


> I will admit most of us who field trial are far from itty bitty, we could benefit from a missed meal
> 
> Jim


Haha, fair enough  it's more of a general comment on people who are far too short for their horses so it looks like their legs don't even come halfway down the horse's barrel. That's somehow ok in the horse world while a tall person on a short horse is looked down upon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> Haha, fair enough  it's more of a general comment on people who are far too short for their horses so it looks like their legs don't even come halfway down the horse's barrel. That's somehow ok in the horse world while a tall person on a short horse is looked down upon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like me on the 18 hand Hanno. I needed a step stool just to get the saddle on her.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

frlsgirl said:


> Like me on the 18 hand Hanno. I needed a step stool just to get the saddle on her.


Haha, right lines but that's not the worst I've seen! I really don't have a problem with folks riding tall horses if that's what they like or have access to, but I just don't see why there's such as difference in the discrimination. People get laughed at for being tall on short horses, but no one bats an eye the other way around!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm 5'3 on a 13.1 pony, I think you'll be fine...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

